# Nardil (MAOI)



## jdm (Jun 12, 2004)

Has anyone here tryed Nardil? I have been on so many medications that haven't worked that the doctor is putting me on Nardil as a last resort.Tell me about the foods you can and cannot eat. Especialy cheese. I have heard from some people that all cheese is bad except cottage and cream. I have also heard that prossessed cheese is ok. I have heard that cheese on burgers and pizza is ok, but just not really aged cheese. I love cheese! Please help!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I was on it some years ago and it worked quite well for depression and anxiety. I had some side effects and quit taking it after about 4 years on it. If I remember correctly you have to be careful about anything aged, like aged cheeses, no red wine, nothing fermented.


----------

